# Que integrado llevan los tacometros marca (lyf) o son un pic ?



## MC CAR AUDIO (Abr 16, 2009)

buenas! alguien me podria decir q tipo de intregrado llevan los tacometros marca (lyf) o si en un pic y que tipo de pic es ya que tengo un limitador de rpm que tiene el integrado borrado y me han dicho que lleva este tipo de integrado .. desde ya muchas gracias! aca les dejo q tipo de tacometro es :

http://www.mifierro.com/instrumental/images/LYF/XC_INS_LYFCROMOMAN.jpg


                                                                                                                               Muchas gracias..


----------

